# The Last of Us: Spiel bekommt eigene HBO-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Last of Us: Spiel bekommt eigene HBO-Serie*

						HBO wagt sich an die emotionale Geschichte von The Last of Us heran und macht sie zur Serie. Federführend ist neben Craig Mazin auch Naugty Dogs Vice President Neil Druckmann beteiligt. Mazin hat bereits mit der HBO-Serie Chernobyl bewiesen, dass er es versteht, katastrophale Geschichten gelungen in Serienform einzufangen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Last of Us: Spiel bekommt eigene HBO-Serie*


----------



## Agallah (9. März 2020)

Das erste Spiel war ziemlich cool, gerade auch wegen der Geschichte und der Charakterentwicklung, aber ob es jetzt wirklich eine eigenen Fernsehserie braucht? 
Die sollen lieber schauen das es auf allen Plattformen zeitgleich erscheint und die Gewinne anderweitig investieren.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2020)

Ich kenne das Spiel noch nicht, habe aber nur gutes drüber gehört.


----------



## Zero-11 (9. März 2020)

endlich mal eine Fernsehserie über Zombies


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2020)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> endlich mal eine Fernsehserie über Zombies


Wieso? "The walking Dead" gibt es ja schon.


----------



## Rizzard (9. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? "The walking Dead" gibt es ja schon.


Am Smiley erkennt man die Ironie.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. März 2020)

Attention Required! | Cloudflare


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. März 2020)

In Last of Us gibt es keine Zombies ... 
Es sind Runner, Clicker, Bloater, Stalkers und Menschen die sich aufgrund der wenigen Nahrung gegenseitig Jagen bzw. Umbringen.

Worum geht es überhaupt?Ophiocordyceps unilateralis – Wikipedia




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XuKjBIBBAL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achtung Spoiler!!!
In der kurzen Zeit wo man mit Sarah spielt sieht man im Ingame TV sowie wenn man aus den Fenster schaut, wie ein Labor in die Luft fliegt. 
In der Szene wo Tommy, Joel und Sarah mit dem Pick Up abholt fragt Tommy "Do  u know whats going on here" Joels Antwort "I got some notion"

In diesem Video wird erzählt welche Auswirkungen dieser Pilz auf Mensch hat. (Spiel Szenen vorhanden / Spoiler)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2TDx5Iqmd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

